# Chester Livery yards please!



## SilverFilly (10 September 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend good part livery yards with a DIY option in the Chester area? I have tried Home Farm in Backford and they are full unfortunately  Good schooling is a must as my horse is a competition horse anything else is a bonus  Thanks!


----------



## dollface (14 September 2018)

Tile Farm?


----------



## waggit (14 September 2018)

Lydiate livery near Neston. Near the Wirral way, outdoor arena and good grazing. It is where I kept my horse.


----------

